# Baby Gaggia



## dja57 (Aug 31, 2008)

Looking for ideas, just got baby gaggia, waiting for grinder.Using pre ground lavazza which takes @ 20 secs for a double and crema thin, my wife thinks coffee is bitter. I have tamped fairly firmly but not mush diffference. To show my wife that when grinder comes we need to grind finer to slow extraction, to illustrate this I put a double through using filter grind with a light tamp it went through in about 30 secs with a slightly better crema. I am now confused. Any advice welcome.

thanks

David


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Hi David

Your coffee experience will be suffering due to buying pre-ground.

Although there will be less coffee in the cup, try a shorter extraction for less bitter coffee.

A good grinder is the foundation of any coffee setup and no matter how much you play with the raw material (in this case pre-ground coffee) you are not likely to achieve what you are looking for.

Set yourself a budget of approx £150 which will open you up to a range of burr grinders to meet your needs.

Try to avoid using filter grind in an espresso machine - the result is usually thin and watery as described above.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

How are you getting on with your new machine David?


----------



## Lyndsay (Dec 30, 2008)

I've just recieved my new Baby Gaggia. I've run it through several times, but still the water has a horrible, kind of "tinny" taste... It's tainting both the milk and the coffee. Do I just need to keep running it through, or is this permanent?!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Welcome Lyndsay

Try running through 6 or 7 tanks of water (at least 10 litres) to ensure the machine is completely flushed.

Are you using filtered water or tap water?

Try to avoid using hard water or bottled mineral water as these can lead to scale and mineral deposits that are hard to shift and will void warranties.

I take it the machine is new and not reconditioned?


----------



## Lyndsay (Dec 30, 2008)

Thanks Glenn! I had actually flushed the machine through a couple of times before using, and you're right, it needs a good six flushes before the nasty taste goes away. Wish they'd said that in the instructions! I love my new baby Gaggia now


----------

